# Viper Car Alarm System 550 ESP Problems



## torsiondrummer

Hey car alarm techies! I'm having a hard time figuring out why I cannot open the circut to stop my Viper 550 from alarming. I want to reset the transmitter or whatever to re-program to the alarm to do what its supposed to do, remote start, and arm, disarm, and the trunk.

I've taken it apart, and put it back - since it's part of my elec door locks and window in a 1999 Dodge Intrepid, I've had to pull the 40v fuse under the hood to make it stop. Dissconnecting the battery doesnt help either to reset. Any ideas?ray:


----------



## Raylo

I had an older Clifford unit installed at a Circuit City once upon a time and some of the relays or something else internal failed so as to cross connect wires so some were powered when they shouldn't be. For instance, my brake lights were on with the truck shutdown just sitting in the parking lot. Needless to say the alarm was not working. I had to find every place the system connected to my vehicle's circuits and disconnect them to remove the power. Just pulling the obvious fuses did not work. Hope you are not in a similar situation....


----------



## jaggerwild

You can try setting the transmitter to defaults, it should be in the owners manual (if not check my signature link). Then you can go from there, keep in mind you may have a hard time as some features are tricky to program.

If you try disconnecting the main unit, you may have to leave it disconnected for a while. As like a computer I think it may have a battery back, witch is why it has not reset yet.


----------



## torsiondrummer

Thanks for the reply Raylo & Jaggerwild-

Here's what I've done to try and remove power-was the obvious fuse under the hood. Well, needless to say, it also is the same fuse which operates my heat, defrost and windows (I found out this morning on the way to work-Yikes! And it was chilly). I brought the fuse with me just in case - so, here's what I did, by mile 2- I popped the fuse back in, and of course, I got the alarm signal the whole time, while driving, and everyone around me, school buses, kids, other cars at stoplight were looking' -wow!

Once I was stopped, and the alarm must have went through about three full loops, which seemed like an eternity, "BAM!" it stopped alarming. Once I took off again, it alarmed more - So, I'm thinking this must be the "Sensor Harness?"

I've noticed when I was able to actually press and hold the valet switch; I programmed the "Arm Only" program (between the switch and holding down the lock button on the remote). The 550 ESP Manual, from DE on line isn't real user friendly, oh, and I'm not an electrician, what I'm thinking is really me-HA!

What I didn't do, and wished I had, was program the “Disarm” button FIRST! Yikes again. This is what led me into the alarm issue that I cannot stop. So, it’s here at work, maybe I can take a crack at it at lunch. I like a challenge, but – this one is a toughy!


----------



## torsiondrummer

Try'd again tonight, drove the niehbors nuts. Man, I gotta figure this one out! I have the system diconnected, and the fuse is back in for winodws, heat, ac, deforst, tunes..etc...Now, how do I get my Viper back???


----------



## Raylo

It could be fried. You could check all the connections to make sure they are not the issue but it sounds to me like the brain is flaking out.


----------



## jaggerwild

Or a lose connection for power/ignition/ground, if any one of those is not getting what it needs when it needs it then you would have this condition. If it is an older install this would explain a lot............


----------



## torsiondrummer

Now if I got, or borrowed a meter, where could or would I look for a ground? That's a good suggestion, could be something around the stearing wheel?:sigh:


----------



## jaggerwild

Yes,
Around the steering wheel or any exposed metal under neath the dashboard. You may have to clean the metal of any rust or paint too.


----------



## torsiondrummer

:sigh:Yeah, I'll try looking at the steering colum tonight - its really bugging me!


----------



## torsiondrummer

jaggerwild & Raylo-

Well, here goes - I actually left it alone for about 5 days. I wrote the folks at DE also, with the viper alarm. It only took about 3-4 days for a response. I had everything under the dash still out, panels, covers, bolts, etc...a mess!

I plugged back in the system, so it was "All up round" ready to go. Boom! The alarm. This time, as suggested, which did NOT work before, was I held in the valet switch only one time, let go ---- and wouldn't you know - it stopped alarming. I then proceeded to reset the systems setting, starting with 11 press's = 10 for the reset code from the maual and 1 for the indication = 11. Then I got lucky about the second time, and went with the 4 press's of the valet switch, 3 for the code, and 1 to notify I was selecting it. I instantly got back my remote start, arm, disarm, trunk and even sounds, which I haven't heard in a year or two! I put it all back togehter, and am good to go!


----------



## Raylo

Was your system programmed by DEI or microsoft? That a reboot worked makes me very suspicious. ;-) Glad you got it working.


----------



## freeloadin

how do i adjust the sensor on a 550esp


----------



## jaggerwild

freeloadin said:


> how do i adjust the sensor on a 550esp


 Sorry to be almost a month late, It should be in the owners manual. If you don't have one you can contact DEI in my signature by e-mail!!
If you need more help please start a new thread so we can more easily find you and respond in a timely manner.


----------

